# What is this tool?



## SeaFarin

Does anyone know what kind of tool this is and how it was used?


----------



## SeaFarin

Found out some more info on this tool.
It's called a bearing scraper and was made by the
Buffum Tool company in Lousiana, Missouri..
http://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/Photos/tools/buffum_bearing_scraper_f_cropped_inset3.jpg


----------



## JoeinGa

AT first glance I thought it might be an old soldering iron


----------



## Loren

I've seen those before. I may even have one. The metal
is probably hard enough that you could shape and sharpen
it to use it like a namazori nomi "spear chisel".


----------



## 33706

*Nobody noticed the swastika?*


----------



## Dakkar

Here's what I found:

A Bearing Scraper is a hand-held tool with multiple sharp edge blades for leveling out high spots on soft metal engine bearings. Most often a Bearing Scraper is easily identified by a three edge design.

Here's something from an eBay forum:

… has a bearing scraper made by the Buffum Tool Company of Louisiana, Missouri. Their use of the swastika on their tools predates the Nazis by several decades. They operated during the first part of the the 20th century and were converted to war industries about 1940.


----------



## Stephenw




----------



## 33706

Stephenw: That's the video I posted above.^^


----------



## RussellAP

Medieval torture device if you ask me.


----------

